# Netgear WGT624 and Motorola SB5120 Issues?



## Medar (Dec 4, 2006)

So I have the above router/switch and modem. I was recently upgraded from an older Terayon modem that would not support higher speeds. The new Motorola SB5120 has received solid reviews...and indeed I was cruising. Connected directly to the Cable Modem, my PC was hitting 8-10 Mbps download. I also tested on a laptop and received similar results from various tests.

However the minute I plug back in my Netgear WGT624v2 Router - my speeds seem to be 'capped' at around 2.7 Mbps download. This is also on a variety of PCs and testing sites.

Anyone have any ideas on this? I have never really had any issues with this router. I upgraded the firmware to the latest version (4.2.11) and have had the same results. This router was purchased in June of 2005...so it's not that old.

http://forum1.netgear.com/showthread.php?t=648

Netgear wants me to disable the SPI firewall, but that just doesn't seem like it should be all of a sudden causing this issue.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd try some of their suggestings, including disabling the SPI firewall. The SPI is only one component of the firewall protection, most of the "firewall" of a SOHO router is the NAT layer, which you obviously can't disable. 

FWIW, many broadband routers won't handle the faster speeds of ISP accounts. I have a 15mbit/2mbit Verizon FiOS fiber account, and my old D-Link DI-614+ couldn't keep up with the bandwidth. :smile:


----------



## Medar (Dec 4, 2006)

John I think you (again) nailed exactly what is happening. After a good deal of reading on the topic, I am figuring out that Cox Communications is doing just that...extending their fiber network, and I am reaping the benefit of being in a faster area.

I disabled the SPI Firewall...and the tests did get much better. They are capping around 4.5 to 5 Mbps now, so I got a decent jump.

Anyone reading this know of any 'new' routers that can handle these faster speeds, or are we playing the waiting game?

Thanks again...these are great forums I stumbled across here!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd be looking at the specifications for the routers on the manufacturer's site. I got an Actiontec MI424WR as part of the Verizon FiOS installation, and it's able to handle the full 15mbit bandwidth with no issues. As the ISP speeds increase, the router manufacturers will have to boost the processing power of the box to stay in the game. Remember, every packet that comes through gets processed by the router's firmware, when you have a fast pipe, you can have lots of packets to process. :smile:


----------



## mp72 (Jun 4, 2008)

I had the same hardware and same issues Netgear WGT624 with Motoral SB5120.

Disabling SPI firewall improved my downloads From: 7943 kbps To: 11973 kbps (wired)

Although will my cable modem plugged in directly to my computer I could get 22201 kbps! (wired)

Any recommended models or key word variables to look for when purchasing a new router/firewall/wireless device?


----------



## mrwebslinger (Jun 12, 2008)

I am having issues as well. It's really weird. When I am connected directly to my modem, I have no issues. When I go through the router (and I am on my second router) I have major issues. Javascript doesn't load correctly, images don't alway load. Just really weird stuff.

I had the cable company out to fix some other problems I was having, they put in a new modem and now I get faster speeds. I guess maybe from reading this post, too fast. 

Should I just keep trying routers until one works?


----------

